# Milking outside



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

So I took a read of the sticky "Proper way of handling milk", and had a lot to think.

What I found from the sticky was that many people had milk rooms and nice milking stands to milk. We don't have such a facility.

I tie her up with grain (she eats nice and slow, like a lady), I wash her udders and my hands down with warm vinegar water. I hold in one hand the container and milk with the other. Not the most efficient, but I'm REALLY new at this, and the two handed technique is just not available for me right now. I tried a few times, but end up squirting me or her face and front legs (she doesn't like that).

when I'm done, I filter the milk into a glass jar, and then kefir it.

is there anything else I can do to make it more sterile?

also, she's a FF, had her baby on Apr 19. Last night I separated them for the first time and I got 3/4 quart from her. not a huge amount, considering I've read that some of you get about a gallon, maybe more, a day :shocked:. her udder seems really small compared to the pictures I've seen on here. is that a good amount for a FF? will she make more as she gets older? breeders don't breed for milk capacity here (weird...I know), so I don't have much background on her mom's production.

Again, I'm very new to all of this, so sorry for the questions!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We dont have a "proper" milk barn either. Unless it's raining I do it outside. Otherwise I drag the stand into the barn.
The amount if milk you get depends on breed, feed & genetics.
3/4 of a quart isnt bad at all.
My 50% girls give just a tad more. Nothing to brag about but hey, they are half meat goats.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Before my hubby built my parlor I milked outside. I did have a stand though(easier on the ol back). I think you are doing fine handling it, just make sure you get it cold fast ice bath water bath works best. She production will increase with successive breeding. Especially is she only had 1 kid her body is only producing enough for one kid. Plus she hasn't hit her peak in production you have a couple weeks still. 3/4 quart is pretty darn good!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

okay! I don't feel so bad about what she's giving! I just keep seeing people talk about 1/2 gallon a day up to 2 gallons!! so i'm comparing to that. i'm very happy with 3/4quart...I don't think we can consume more milk than that...but I guess I can start making cheese.... mmm

thanks all! loving owning goats even more now that we're getting milk!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

those big number are coming are most likely coming from full size sr. does. 

Cheese is nice to make, but strained goat yogurt is INCREDIBLE!(and easy)


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yea, i'm making kefir right now...super easy. milk doesn't even need to chill. milk comes from goat, strained into jar, kefir grains, into cupboard. boom, done!


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

I filter as I milk. By attaching a milk filter to the top of the mason jar with a ring. Works well and saves me a step. I just pull off the top, wipe down the jar and into the freezer. I can't stomach the idea of hair sitting in the milk for any length of time. With my does I use a 1/2 gallon jars but towards the end of lactation I use quart size too. Milking is something everyone does slightly different. Just play around and see what works best for you.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Also meant to add that I just milk in the barn between the stalls. I have a stand now but didn't always. It's saves my back and makes nail trims and other procedures much easier. I just run the milk inside immediately. It's worked well so far.


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

HobbyFarmer wrote:" I filter as I milk." I am NEW to all things goat... and LOVING THEM... tho fencing is always a challenge!

I got on this Dairy thread to ask about HAIR IN THE MILK. I had thought about shaving her belly but obviously that is going to be nothing but a continual hassle.

Then I read about filtering as I milk! Duh! I filter with a cheesecloth, is that ok? I milk into a ss pot with a fibro-friendly handle... I could just put rubberbanded cheesecloth on that, yes? (I will definitely do that "milk chill bath" thing as soon as I have enough milk to deal with.)

As a side note, I am disabled and my dh built me a custom-made milking stand to my exact height/needs. At first, milking was going great and the first day that I got 8 1/2 oz I was overjoyed ("Gator" a a small ? Nubian and this is her 1st delivery... gorgeous twins!) The babies are growing like weeds but I don't think Gator is drinking enough water~~ now that she's free-ranging,
the milk supply FOR ME is way down. Any suggestions?  (BTW, I think she's got CL... I wrote about it in the "health" thread. Obviously, we stopped drinking the milk the second I found the lump. Until the lump was incised and drained, she wasn't feeling good but she seems fine now, tho the lump isn't going away like I want it to. Yes, she was free-ranging when we lanced the wound and still is... ugh.)

She shares her spacious fenced area with her twin and another "sister" when she is fenced so, if I tantalize her to drink h2o by putting molasses in the water, they will drink up much faster/aggressively than she will. They HATE being separated and the babies are way too active now (3 wks old today) to keep Momma and babies in the small, cross-fenced "birthing room."


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I double filter my milk through tea leaf holders, similar to coffee filter.

fibromom, you said that you suspect CL in your girl? did you get that abscess from the bump tested? that's the only way to know so you can prevent spreading throughout the herd.

a way for one to get more milk from nursing mom is to put the babies up at night. I use a dog crate in their sleeping quarters and put the babies in there at night, and milk mom first thing in the morning, leaving some milk left for the babies.

can you separate mom and rest of the herd when it's feeding/watering time? so she gets enough to make milk for you and her babies?

I'm fairly new to goats, and don't know much about CL, but from what I've read, you should have the abscess tested and figure out what exactly it is so you can treat appropriately.


----------

